# Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069) won't install



## pr-uk (Nov 14, 2008)

I have both my windows and avg firewalls turned off [am currently relying on my router firewall]. 'Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)' won't install. Advice appreciated.

Update: I have since downloaded the update from the MS site. When I clicked to run it I got the message: "KB955069 set up error. Required installer batch was not found in INF file"

I searched on the last sentence above and found this on an MS forum:



> Based on the current status of the issue, I suggest we try the following steps to troubleshoot the issue.
> 
> 1. Click Start, click Run, type in "inf" (without quotations) and press Enter. The folder that contains this file will open.
> 
> ...


----------



## GojiraFan13 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello, please don't take this the wrong way but I'm happy to find someone with the same problem so I know it's not just my computer! This really sucks and I'm I am sorry you can't fix it either. I'm communicating with somebody from Microsoft via E-mail now and I've tried the same things that you have so far and nothing works. Hopefully someone can help us. Good luck.


----------



## pr-uk (Nov 14, 2008)

That'll be the Microsoft whose update of August [31st i think] forgot to prompt Windows XP to ask for further updates


----------



## GojiraFan13 (Nov 14, 2008)

Microsoft told me to download and install Service Pack 3 in Safe Mode and then try again and it fixed it! I decided not to install SP3 before because I heard it makes your system slower. I guess the update was meant for a SP3 system. Any way good luck.


----------



## pr-uk (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, I might try that. But first, why does SP3 allegedly slow down a computer?


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have SP3 on my machine and have no slowdowns. The only really slow thing on mine is my typing.( hunt and peck)


----------



## littlephoenix (Nov 18, 2008)

i think its always good to have your windows up to date, specially with SP3 installed, sp3 will not make your computer slow at lest not that much for you to notice, better safe then having your computer at risk, so install sp3, try safe mode that worked for me in the past, log on with full rights using admin.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, had no install problems with SP3. Came preinstalled on a purchased OEM disk. Installation was as easy as any Windows install could be.


----------



## littlephoenix (Nov 18, 2008)

hrlow2 said:


> Personally, had no install problems with SP3. Came preinstalled on a purchased OEM disk. Installation was as easy as any Windows install could be.


well i would assume if your windows comes with SP3 then you should not have any issues, for me i have the older version of xp so it came with sp2 and had to install sp3, and windows updates took care of that, but i have read alot of people have had issues with the installation of sp3 specially when the beta version came out and ppl installed that first and started having loads of issues


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Didn't always have SP3. Before a bad infection that trashed my system, I had SP2 and downloaded SP3 with no problems. Bought this OEM because I could not find original disk. Happy surprise to get already.


----------

